# K30 barista



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Just invested in a k30 it was a hard choice for home. But it was that, the mythos and the royal but had to take space and aesthetics into account too. Mythos is an immense grinder and I wanted it badly but I went with the k30. So my grinders will be a k30 and a vario (steel burrs on route) for filter. What are your home grinder combos? And any tips for use in the k30?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wow k30 should be immense , callum t on here has 2 ( yes 2 I believe ) . Currently I have a Magnum by la cimbali , paired with a silvia just ordered an L1 to go with it though. The magnum chews through stuff at a colossal rate with its 73 mm titanium burrs. Mythos seems to be a grinder of choice on here as well though.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

An L-I? Superb! Are you going to be selling your Silvia?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yep, ill probably be putting on here in a couple of weeks. It's a v3 , years old , one previous owner etc .


----------



## Mike_Bike (Apr 22, 2013)

I've got a K30, the only thing I've done so far is to get a custom glass hopper and lid for it (although I did like the look of the standard large hopper, this is more practical).

Top tip, don't try and adjust it with the grinder running, it will whip the lever out of your hand and spin it round to maximum setting pretty violently. I know a lot of other grinders recommend it be running when adjusting finer but this is not a good idea with the K30.

Don't forget the Barista mode setting (press both buttons at the same time to turn it on) ... although I don't usually use that mode as I prefer the timed dose mode.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Mike_Bike said:


> I've got a K30, the only thing I've done so far is to get a custom glass hopper and lid for it (although I did like the look of the standard large hopper, this is more practical).
> 
> Top tip, don't try and adjust it with the grinder running, it will whip the lever out of your hand and spin it round to maximum setting pretty violently. I know a lot of other grinders recommend it be running when adjusting finer but this is not a good idea with the K30.
> 
> Don't forget the Barista mode setting (press both buttons at the same time to turn it on) ... although I don't usually use that mode as I prefer the timed dose mode.


thanks, no adjusting with the grinder running sounds like good advice.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You need to have a few beans in the hopper to assert pressure as they feed through. If you try clearing it and then single dosing in barista mode, check the time for say 16 gms. Then weigh it, then put 2 days expected use of beans into the hopper and grind for the same time, then weigh. I bet the weights are different!


----------



## Lounge Lizard (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi

I was wondering about the size and costs of the custom glass hopper and where did you buy it from.[

Regartds

DavidQUOTE=Mike_Bike;87422]I've got a K30, the only thing I've done so far is to get a custom glass hopper and lid for it (although I did like the look of the standard large hopper, this is more practical).

Top tip, don't try and adjust it with the grinder running, it will whip the lever out of your hand and spin it round to maximum setting pretty violently. I know a lot of other grinders recommend it be running when adjusting finer but this is not a good idea with the K30.

Don't forget the Barista mode setting (press both buttons at the same time to turn it on) ... although I don't usually use that mode as I prefer the timed dose mode.


----------



## Lounge Lizard (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi

I was wondering about the size and costs of the custom glass hopper and where did you purchase it from?

Regards

Lounge Lizard


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Lounge Lizard said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering about the size and costs of the custom glass hopper and where did you purchase it from?
> 
> ...


Possibly from Jorg? Not cheap tho .....

http://www.jorgcustomwoodworks.com/glass-hoppers.html


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The guy who does the Torr stuff also does them. I know they fit some of the Mazzers.....perhaps the K30 is also there since they are both german!

http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/accessory/Glasshopper+Glasbohnenbeh%C3%A4lter


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

They are pretty but I, not sure i could spend 250 euros on a hopper !


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Lounge Lizard said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering about the size and costs of the custom glass hopper and where did you purchase it from?
> 
> ...


Why not invert a mazzer mini hopper, unless you particularly wanted a glass one


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Why not invert a mazzer mini hopper, unless you particularly wanted a glass one


Invert? Me no understandy


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ha ha well done you passed the observation test up should be an optician!! Perhaps convert a mazzer hopper


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Ha ha well done you passed the observation test up should be an optician!! Perhaps convert a mazzer hopper


What do I win ? I tried inverting my hopper the beans went everywhere ...........


----------

